# HP Pavilion DV4 will not boot up



## pilotmatt (May 6, 2010)

I have vista and dv4-1222nr. Screen stays black, fan turns on, then switches to low speed, power LED is on. The caps lock/scroll led light is blinking once every few seconds. I believe this is a CPU not functioning message. I have tried a hard reset and even removed the Ram and put it back in. Any help is much appreciated. Can I fix this myself? I a not a computer genius by any means but can replace things and follow directions quite well.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Jennifer Giusti (May 7, 2010)

I have the same issue. I took my computer to a repair shop and they told me the computers motherboard is fried. Other people are having the same issue. You should take a look at the posting for, "Hp Pavilion dv4 won't turn on" on this site.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Jennifer Giusti said:


> I have the same issue. I took my computer to a repair shop and they told me the computers motherboard is fried. Other people are having the same issue. You should take a look at the posting for, "Hp Pavilion dv4 won't turn on" on this site.


Exactly what happened to me. It looks like Windows Update may have sent out a faulty BIOS update for some HP motherboards and it all went haywire... This needs to be stopped ASAP...


----------



## Jennifer Giusti (May 7, 2010)

There is another page on this sight with a different title talking about the same problem with the HP pavilion dv4 1222nr, the screen, and the motherboard. Check it out same problem.. Titled "Laptop will not turn on"


----------

